# Deblocage-iphone-fr.com



## alexischateau (16 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour

Je suis actuellement en possession d'un iPhone 4S en iOS 5.0.1
Le site que je nomme dans le titre propose pour 39,99  le desimlockage et jailbreak de mon iPhone.
M'y connaissant un peu, je pense être ici en face d'une arnaque, mais je voudrais savoir si c'en est bien une.


Cordialement


----------



## Gwen (16 Janvier 2012)

Arnaque non. Cela dépend si tu veux le faire toi même gratuitement ou passer par un prestataire de service pour ça.

Aujourd'hui, c'est simple de Jaillebreaké un iPhone. Mais cela prend un peu de temps. À toi de voir si tu préfères payer ou te débrouiller tout seul.


----------



## macrennes (17 Janvier 2012)

alexischateau a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je suis actuellement en possession d'un iPhone 4S en iOS 5.0.1
> Le site que je nomme dans le titre propose pour 39,99  le desimlockage et jailbreak de mon iPhone.
> ...


bonjour :le plus simple et le plus économique et de le faire faire par l'ancien proprio "si cela est possible" celka peut se faire par internet , ensuite tu as un délai assez court pour le syncro avec ton mac.
bon courage

Iphoneprintemps


----------



## alexischateau (18 Janvier 2012)

C'est moi qui l'ai acheté en renouvellement, donc de ce côté, je dois attendre 2 mois pour le faire débloquer gratuitement. Mais je ne savais pas qu'il était possible de le jailbreaker en payant. Je pensais que les seules solutions existantes était celles proposés par jailbreakme ou bien greenpoison, ect..


----------



## ciradis (18 Janvier 2012)

alexischateau a dit:


> C'est moi qui l'ai acheté en renouvellement, donc de ce côté, je dois attendre 2 mois pour le faire débloquer gratuitement. Mais je ne savais pas qu'il était possible de le jailbreaker en payant. Je pensais que les seules solutions existantes était celles proposés par jailbreakme ou bien greenpoison, ect..




 Bonjour
  le Jailbreak du 4S  ios 5.0.1 n'est pas encor disponible , annoncé pour les prochains jour , mais aucune date .

Cordialement


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Janvier 2012)

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a un joyeux mélangeventre, excusez moi.., jailbreack et desimlockage...


----------

